# I just selfed my fairrieanum. How long a wait now??



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 9, 2016)

I just went for it in case the plant does not live long, and it already has all kind of marks going on some of the leaves which worries me, but I love this flower.
Hopefully it will take it and live long enough to produce a capsule.
Can anyone please tell me how long this species takes to mature a seed pod?

Also, does it make a difference whether to use just one pollen sac or both?? or is it a waste if I used both?
I just used one and now I'm thinking what to do with the other.
I thought about crossing it with my Norito Hasegawa in bloom, but then I'm not sure as I think the rate of decently shaped flowers out of parvi x fairrie is rather low.
I would love to have a nicely shaped Golden Diamond lookalike, or even good chunky Green Jade.
I don't see many of these offered, so I assume they either do not mix and produce seeds well or the progeny mortality is high??

I love red fair-maud and I do have a bunch of vini in bloom, although my best one is now spiking. hmmmm

I also have Paph. Mini Snowflake that just opened, but the dorsal is ugly. This fairrie might be able to help there, who knows, but I'm not sure.
Nice Angela lookalike might also be good. I'm not too fond of Iona. 



http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39655


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 9, 2016)

You can barely see the part of the pollen sac stuck at the bottom of the stigma.

It is very pretty even without the pouch.


----------



## Justin (Jan 9, 2016)

That is an awesome fairrieanum. I hope the selfing takes. If so it will take 6-9 months for the pod to ripen. 

Keep the roots moist and remember to sterilize tools if you end up having to cut anything off. I think the plant is strong enough that you can just let it grow without any intervention.


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 9, 2016)

Yeah good luck as that is a nice parent.


----------



## troy (Jan 9, 2016)

You should have cloned it instead!!! Lol..


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 9, 2016)

I wish!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks. 
So how do you know when it is ready?
The change of color? 
Would you harvest it while still green or?? 
I guess I don't need to worry about it now. I just pollinated it and do not even know what will happen. lol




Justin said:


> That is an awesome fairrieanum. I hope the selfing takes. If so it will take 6-9 months for the pod to ripen.
> 
> Keep the roots moist and remember to sterilize tools if you end up having to cut anything off. I think the plant is strong enough that you can just let it grow without any intervention.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Jan 10, 2016)

Good luck.


----------



## valenzino (Jan 11, 2016)

fairrieanum takes long time if want to harvest and use as dry seeds....if you use green pod time is more or less like other Paphs...


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 11, 2016)

Can you be more specific??


----------



## fibre (Jan 11, 2016)

My last fairrieanum capsule took more than 12 month to dry seed. If you like to harvest the capsule while still green 9 or 10 month are the right time.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 11, 2016)

Ok, thank you.
Here's another question, well, two more questions.
Is there a benefit to harvesting one way over the other??
Is the potential spread of virus when dealing with green pod?
Germination rate differs?? or chance of missing seeds after waiting too long??

When harvesting the green pod, how do you know exactly when it is ready since it is still green??


----------



## fibre (Jan 12, 2016)

You never know when a green pod is best to harvest. It belongs to the temperature of your growing space, the light level, the pollen parent ...

I prefer green pod for those species that need a very long time to mature their seed pods. I think there is no difference in terms of germination rate, virus spread etc. At the end it belongs to your lab. Some sow only dry seed others green pod only.


----------



## valenzino (Jan 12, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Ok, thank you.
> Here's another question, well, two more questions.
> Is there a benefit to harvesting one way over the other??
> Is the potential spread of virus when dealing with green pod?
> ...



Mostly of the "Himalayan"Paph species take up to 11-14 months to split open...

Green pod usually have the advantage of a much better germination,cause the seeds have not to be disinfected...in the lab procedure the pod is disinfected in sterile conditions and seeds flasked without disinfection...usually the inside of the pod is sterile and virus free even if the plant is infected by a virus...dry seeds easy to be stored and transported but when flasked have to be disinfected and a good portion of the seeds are destroyed in the disinfection process


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks, everyone.

So, one last question, in case of green pod harvest, you harvest at around 9-10 months after pollination since you can't tell exactly when it is ready?
How about color turning yellow? Does yellowing or browning of the pod take place very fast? 
Once the green fades, is it too late for a lab who prefers green pod??


----------



## valenzino (Jan 13, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Thanks, everyone.
> 
> So, one last question, in case of green pod harvest, you harvest at around 9-10 months after pollination since you can't tell exactly when it is ready?
> How about color turning yellow? Does yellowing or browning of the pod take place very fast?
> Once the green fades, is it too late for a lab who prefers green pod??



yes,will be ok...

Yellowing/browning take place quite fast but leave you the time to harvest the pod and send to lab....the most important thing is that the seedpod dont open to prevent infections going inside the pod...

so a lab who wants green pod,just needs that the pod is perfectly closed...
This because the technique used is different and is not due to the rippening stage of the seeds

But,if you want to "go pro"

with some varieties the rippening time is considered very important to have best germination,but must be ultra experienced about the particular specie to know it(must ask to an experienced person or study about the specie and trial done scientifically about it,by the labs/scientists)

This will give you better germination....but if you are not a commercial grower,or if you are not reproducing a new or very difficult to germinate specie,is not worth doing,cause with modern techniques and medias,you can easily receive back few hundreads seedlings(when unlucky) also without those studies...


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 3, 2016)

A quick happy update.

The seed pod is slowly but definitely growing fatter!!!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 3, 2016)

Good luck.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks!

I only used one of the pollen sacs, but hope it will make lots of seeds!


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 4, 2016)

Hope you have a lot of growing space to accommodate all those seedlings.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 4, 2016)

I wish. 
I will keep one flask of each and spread the rest around. lol


----------

